# Case Question



## Mysterious S. (Dec 25, 2009)

Howdy, I am buying a new case and am trying to decide between these two

Newegg.ca - Rosewill ARMOR Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ,Full mesh design front bezel, comes with Six Fans-1x Front 120mm Fan, 2x Top 120mm Fan, 1x Rear 120mm Fan, 1x 80mm Fan on motherboard tray, 1x Side 200mm Fan, option Fan-1x Bottom 120mm F
Newegg.ca - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case

The Cooler Master is currently $30 off with free shipping, so it would be approximately 15 dollars more than the Rosewill is at the moment. The fans are much larger on the CM and it seems to be much sturdier. The Rosewill has 6 fans and I like the behind the CPU fan it has. Is the CM one significantly better to be worth the extra 15 dollars, or should I wait for the Rosewill to go on sale?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The choice is entirely up to you.

The Cooler Master case is a definite pick. CM cases are sturdy, have good airflow properties and are built extremely well for a case in it's price range.

I have heard mixed reviews on the Rosewill ARMOR case. The plusses are it comes with the 6 fans, but you do trade off some structural rigidity. 

Either of the cases would suit your needs, but the CoolerMaster gets my pick.


----------



## Mysterious S. (Dec 25, 2009)

The airflow in the CM case doesn't look all that fantastic. The sides are quite solid while the Rosewill has holes for airflow. Are the more powerful fans going to compensate for that?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

All the mesh does is make ooh and aah factor and does little for cooling. The CM case is designed with good airflow properties, it will stay just as cool, if not cooler than the Rosewill, when set up properly. The biggest thing the mesh will do in the Rosewill case will do is innundate your components in dust.


----------



## Mysterious S. (Dec 25, 2009)

Damn, that changes my entire perspective on cases. Thanks for the suggestions, I am going to go for the Cooler Master and spend the extra money for a better product. Thanks for the help, why is there no add reputation function !


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No need for that! Keep an eye out on this thread, it is slow right now, but by this time tomorrow, I guarantee you will have the perspective of at least 3 other people.

A little variety of opinions will probably help your decision as well.

Take a look through the building forum as well as this forum (case mod) there are a lot of great ideas, and great information to be had.

Definitely check out Lacrossedude's tutorial on cable management (Sticky at the top of this page) And take a look through the "Let's see your Rig" thread. Tons of fun, and some great ideas as well.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f76/lets-see-your-rig-80376-64.html
PS, you may have to go back a few pages, it has a tendency to turn to discussion on occasion :grin:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Definitely the HAF932, it's simply a great case. Lots of room, solid, excellent airflow, very good cable management, probably the easiest case to work in.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Both perfectly viable cases (saying so for me is something, I dislike the looks of the HAF cases). 

You did notice one is full-tower and the other is mid? The HAF will offer a lot more room for components (making wiring and such easier), but will have a noticeably larger footprint.

Other than that? You'll never get a positive pressure setup on the Armor (not that you REALLY need it...), they are both bottom-mount PSU, and both have top-vent fans. I see nothing wrong with either choice if they trip your fancy.

Here's a HAF mid-tower that gets GREAT reviews: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------

